# First Pistol



## Gunseeker (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello - 

After years of shotgunning, I finally decided to apply for my pistol license. Living in NY (close to Manhattan), the thought of going through this process was a real deterent - but I finally decided why wait - the laws will continue to get worse.

Anyway - Ive narrowed down what I would like purchase for my first handgun, and I was wondering if I get some feedback;

Im looking at the S&W 686 Plus 4" barrel. I definitely want a revolver - primarily for range shooting and home defense. But before I commit, I need additional information.

Any suggestions or feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ask yourself "why" that particular gun? Why not a 4" Ruger GP-100? Why not a semi-auto (ooops, sorry, you live in guns=bad place). There are many wheelguns out there. Heft one, handle it, shoot it if possible.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

shoot as many different revolvers that you can. I would definitely spend some time shooting .357 magnums. It has been awhile since I shot one but that is a very serious cartridge. Nice thing is on some models you can shoot .38 special. You will want to practice with whatever load you plan on using for defense. S&W and Ruger both make fine revolvers. There has been many discussions on this forum about buying a first handgun researching those would be a big help. Revolvers are not pistols. Good Luck.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like you've done your homework, I don't feel you need any further information. 7 shot S&W 357 L frame Revolver. I give a big thumbs up. Very high quality revolver.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.....

If you're planning on buying your first handgun, you should try to put your hands on as many handguns as possible and shoot as many as possible. Everyone has different hand shapes, sizes and finds different types of sights easier to use. The best first gun is the one that you can shoot most accurately. Once you find that, then you can start fine tuning your decision based on weight, concealability, caliber, etc.

There are gun shops that rent handguns to try before buying..... Hopefully there are some in your area......

Proper revolver grip....
MICULEK2


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

You have already won if you are looking at a S&W. You will find few revolvers of better quality, regardless of model number. ALL .357 revolvers will run the less expensive and less powerful .38 Special and .38 +P rounds. That gives you the flexibility to practice with cheaper, less powerful rounds. It is one of the reasons the .357 is so incredibly popular.

I will disagree with the voices telling you to handle as many guns as possible to find one that fits right. As long as we are talking about revlovers, you have a lot of flexibility with aftermarket grips that will allow you to customize the gun to fit you if required. With a semi-auto you are locked in and it IS important, but a revolver is a different story. Plus, the most offerings will be available for the most popular models - Smith & Wesson. You can't lose.

You started at the top. Buy that thing.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Gruesome said:


> You have already won if you are looking at a S&W. You will find few revolvers of better quality, regardless of model number. ALL .357 revolvers will run the less expensive and less powerful .38 Special and .38 +P rounds. That gives you the flexibility to practice with cheaper, less powerful rounds. It is one of the reasons the .357 is so incredibly popular.
> 
> I will disagree with the voices telling you to handle as many guns as possible to find one that fits right. As long as we are talking about revlovers, you have a lot of flexibility with aftermarket grips that will allow you to customize the gun to fit you if required. With a semi-auto you are locked in and it IS important, but a revolver is a different story. Plus, the most offerings will be available for the most popular models - Smith & Wesson. You can't lose.
> 
> You started at the top. Buy that thing.




Gruesome, said it better than I did.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

*First Time Buyer !*



Gruesome said:


> You have already won if you are looking at a S&W. You will find few revolvers of better quality, regardless of model number. ALL .357 revolvers will run the less expensive and less powerful .38 Special and .38 +P rounds. That gives you the flexibility to practice with cheaper, less powerful rounds. It is one of the reasons the .357 is so incredibly popular.
> 
> I will disagree with the voices telling you to handle as many guns as possible to find one that fits right. As long as we are talking about revlovers, you have a lot of flexibility with aftermarket grips that will allow you to customize the gun to fit you if required. With a semi-auto you are locked in and it IS important, but a revolver is a different story. Plus, the most offerings will be available for the most popular models - Smith & Wesson. You can't lose.
> 
> You started at the top. Buy that thing.


 You Already Know What You Want Stick With It As We All Have Our Own Ways of Looking At This, A Revolver And .357 / 4" = Many Options ! :smt033


----------

